# Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen



## Urgestein (20. Oktober 2009)

*Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem mindestens 22 Zoll großen Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen, mit dem man Blu-Ray-Filme ansehen kann, sowie Shooter spielen kann. Ich hab mich bereits durch zahllose Testportale wie prad.de gequält und dabei sind mir 2 Monitoren aufgefallen :
BenQ-E2220HD
Samsung Synacmaster 2333HD
Ist wenigst einer von beiden für Filme und Spiele geeignet ?
Dafür wollte ich nicht mehr als 250 € ausgeben.
mfg
                         Urgestein


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen*

Beide sind ganz OK, ist echt Geschmackssache, welchen du nun kaufst. Ich tendiere zum Samsung, liegt aber daran, dass ich mit BenQ keine Erfahrung habe.


----------



## Urgestein (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen*

der BenQ hat halt noch Boxen und 21.5 Zoll und der Samsung 23 Zoll.
Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen*

Vergiss die Boxen und nimm den Samsung, weil größeres Bild.


----------



## Urgestein (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Full-HD-Monitor mit 2 HDMI-Anschlüssen*

Sind denn dann 50€ mehr gerechtfertigt, weil der Samsung einen TV-Tuner und ein größeres Bild hat ?


----------

